# Salmon Patties Recipe



## Zhizara (Jan 13, 2012)

I made the best salmon patties yesterday:

1/2 can pink salmon flaked
1 egg
1/2 C panko
1/2 tsp. lemon juice
mayo to moisten

Roll into 2" balls and flatten

Coat patties in 1/2 Shake N Bake mix and 1/2 panko

Fry in a little olive oil

These were incredibly delicious and extra crunchy!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jan 13, 2012)

Looks Good Zhizara.  This may be old school. I like Salmon patties topped with Creamed Peas.


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 13, 2012)

Whiskadoodle said:


> Looks Good Zhizara.  This may be old school. I like Salmon patties topped with Creamed Peas.



Thanks!  I like them with white sauce, but on the side, so they stay crunchy.


----------



## tinlizzie (Jan 13, 2012)

I have an old recipe that includes chopped onion.  Think I'll hunt it up and go with the panko.  Thanks for the memory nudge.


----------

